# FWD Atlas. Bad Idea?



## TheDubDub (Jun 4, 2007)

I live in NY and was wondering how bad the FWD Atlas would be since we get snow? I am considering the turbocharge engine but they don't come with the awd. So how bad is the FWD?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

TheDubDub said:


> I live in NY and was wondering how bad the FWD Atlas would be since we get snow? I am considering the turbocharge engine but they don't come with the awd. So how bad is the FWD?


Put snow tires. You will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TheDubDub said:


> I live in NY and was wondering how bad the FWD Atlas would be since we get snow? I am considering the turbocharge engine but they don't come with the awd. So how bad is the FWD?


Are you saying that the majority of vehicles where you live are AWD? I would doubt that.


----------



## Smdenboer (Dec 25, 2017)

I have an atlas 2.0t and love it. We just got 11 inches of snow over night here in VA and it did great. I think with snow tires you would be fine in most situations.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TheDubDub said:


> I live in NY and was wondering how bad the FWD Atlas would be since we get snow? I am considering the turbocharge engine but they don't come with the awd. So how bad is the FWD?


Do you have steep hills you need to climb and descend?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Do you have steep hills you need to climb and descend?


So, in areas that do, there are thousands of vehicles unable to move?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the extra capability of the 4 motion if I need it. Snow tires or not, the 4motion system will outperform the FWD in regards to traction at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

High quality snow tires are insanely under-rated. No AWD or 4WD system makes as much of an impact on snow/ice traction as four good snow tires with 50% or more tread life on them.
Put some weight in the back and a full set of new high end snow tires on any 2WD vehicle and the only thing that can slow you down is if the snow comes up higher than the clearance under the vehicle.
Personally I like Blizzaks but any high end snow tire will produce similar results.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

vw_service_advisor said:


> High quality snow tires are insanely under-rated. No AWD or 4WD system makes as much of an impact on snow/ice traction as four good snow tires with 50% or more tread life on them.
> Put some weight in the back and a full set of new high end snow tires on any 2WD vehicle and the only thing that can slow you down is if the snow comes up higher than the clearance under the vehicle.
> Personally I like Blizzaks but any high end snow tire will produce similar results.


I agree with you, my point is two vehicles with snow tires, both with or both without, the 4motion will outperform the FWD at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> I like the extra capability of the 4 motion if I need it. Snow tires or not, the 4motion system will outperform the FWD in regards to traction at some point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWD with all seasons will never outperform FWD with snows. Going forward? In some situations, but that is where advantage stops of AWD with all season tires. Put snows, especially high end snows on AWD, ANY AWD and you have a snow plow that most importantly can stop!
Traction means ability of wheel to transfer torque to the ground or stop vehicle. In both situations FWD with snows will have more traction then AWD with all seasons in slippery conditions. 
I seriously do not understand that people care more about system that is just one part of ultimate goal of transferring torque to the ground and how that is going to be done primarily depends on tires! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> AWD with all seasons will never outperform FWD with snows. Going forward? In some situations, but that is where advantage stops of AWD with all season tires. Put snows, especially high end snows on AWD, ANY AWD and you have a snow plow that most importantly can stop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would I compared apples to oranges? I’m talking forward traction with both vehicles equipped with the same type of tires. And yes since I hear it coming, stopping is important. That was not the point of my last post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDubDub (Jun 4, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> Do you have steep hills you need to climb and descend?




Not necessarily. But I wouldn't want to be stuck in snow in a SUV.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> vw_service_advisor said:
> 
> 
> > High quality snow tires are insanely under-rated. No AWD or 4WD system makes as much of an impact on snow/ice traction as four good snow tires with 50% or more tread life on them.
> ...


Got ya sorry I misread. Ya I totally agree.

I had snows on a 4WD Tahoe one winter and it was absolutely insane. 60mph in blizzard conditions on the freeway was no issue. (I was also younger and stupider then). Was literally just me and the snow plows out.

If OP or anybody does get snows I’m a big fan of putting them on an extra set of steel wheels. I’ve seen snow tires get ripped at the bead sometimes when being mounted plus it makes getting them on and off each year a lot quicker/cheaper. Tire Rack will do some nice sets already mounted and balanced that way.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TheDubDub said:


> Not necessarily. But I wouldn't want to be stuck in snow in a SUV.


Since you don't really have steep hills to climb, you'll be fine with FWD with snow tires.


----------

